# Comment désactiver mail au démarrage



## slhuilli (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Le logiciel mail de lecture de courier electronique ne correspondant pas du tout à mon usage (plusieurs comptes mail, regles de messageries, protocoles sécurisés....) je n'ai jamais pu configurer la boite mail de mon site web. De ce fait j'ai opté pour Thunderbird
Cependannt, Mail se lance toujours au démarrage, et pire, empêche l'extinction correct e du mac (pourquoi ????)

Comment virer mail au démarrage de la machine ? (je suis allé dans demarrage des préférences mais ils n'apparait pas !)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

Préférences système / compte / ouverture et le - pour supprimer Mail du démarrage.

Un clic droit sur l'icône de Mail, dans le Dock, fait aussi l'affaire


----------



## giori (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tiens, c'est bizarre...

Moi aussi j'utilise Thunderbird comme messagerie et je n'ai pas eu à faire quoi que ce soit pour que Mail ne se lance pas et surtout, pour que Thunderbird soit ma messagerie par défaut...

Par contre, je n'ai jamais configuré Mail...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2011)

marignan83 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'utilise Thunderbird comme messagerie et je n'ai pas eu à faire quoi que ce soit pour que Mail ne se lance pas et surtout,


On peut penser que slhuilli a demandé le lancement de Mail au démarrage, volontairement ou involontairement


----------



## slhuilli (19 Janvier 2012)

justement j'ai rien demandé (désolé de preondre que maintenant ,j'ai oublié de cocher le suivi....)
Toujours pas résolu mais parfois il ne s'ouvre pas et je ne sais pas pourquoi....
je reste preneur d'infos

Je suis sur macOS 10.6.8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

C'est peut être ca : moi j'avais tenté de configurer mail au toout début... et ce logiciel ne me convient pas !


marignan83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tiens, c'est bizarre...
> 
> ...


----------



## achesse (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

En allant dans le préférences de Mail, onglet "général", définir le logiciel de courrier qui est Mail par défaut, mais peut être n'importe quel autre logiciel.
C'est bon?


----------



## Dendrite (28 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Préférences système / compte / ouverture et le - pour supprimer Mail du démarrage.
> 
> Un clic droit sur l'icône de Mail, dans le Dock, fait aussi l'affaire



Ca ne fonctionne pas.
Je souhaite aussi faire cesser le démarrage automatique de mail à l'ouverture de mon mac (étant passée à gmail).

D'abord, parce que via mail, quand je fais préférences, je n'ai pas système.
Bien sûr que c'est moi qui ai dû le configurer ainsi au départ, mais je ne parviens plus à trouver où et comment changer la config.

edit

Oh my god, je viens de comprendre...
Préférences système n'a rien à voir avec mail. C'est le logo des engrenages. Sorry, c'est réglé.


----------



## gmaa (28 Janvier 2012)

Réponse redondante...

Mais je ne sais pas supprimer une réponse!

D'ailleurs est-ce possible? Ce le devrait...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2012)

Dendrite a dit:


> Oh my god, je viens de comprendre...
> Préférences système n'a rien à voir avec mail. C'est le logo des engrenages. Sorry, c'est réglé.


Voilà, ce sont bien les préférences système 




gmaa a dit:


> Mais je ne sais pas supprimer une réponse!
> 
> D'ailleurs est-ce possible? Ce le devrait...


Supprimer ton post, tu ne peux pas. Tout juste peux tu l'éditer et écrire "non rien" "erreur" ou tout autre msg 
Ou alors demander à un modo de supprimer ton post.


----------

